# Help a noob pick a receiver please



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and love it so far. I've been into car audio for about 3 years so I am not completely new, but still a beginner. I'm a very big DIY type of guy, or at least what I can do myself lol. Anyways onto my main point.

I am looking for a budget, or bang for the buck home audio receiver (or amplifier if there is a difference) if there is such a thing. I know NOTHING about home audio (which is why I am buying a receiver, so that I can build enclosure/setups and learn). I am looking for a receiver in the $350-500, specifically one that best buy carries since I get a great discount because I am an employee. 

But I do have a few questions about receivers. Do most receivers have amplified outputs for subwoofers? when I look at most 5.1 setups, it says 3 front and 2 rear, which I assume that 3rd channel on the front is for a center channel? Is that just like a speaker running mono? And from what I under stand most receivers do not have any EQ or crossovers built into them correct?

The only experience I have with home audio is a Dayton 25w plate amp to power some car audio subwoofers (favorites being my TC sounds based drivers).

Sorry for the long read and multiple questions. I just need a solid starting point, and figured a receiver would be the base of that point lol.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

If you only intend to listen to music with this receiver, then you only need 2 speakers. Look up Pioneer sx-950. 

If this is getting hooked up to a big plasma and you wanna do a full surround sound setup then just cruise around work and listen to em all. Thats all I ever did when I worked there


----------



## JonDeath (Dec 4, 2009)

2500hd said:


> If you only intend to listen to music with this receiver, then you only need 2 speakers. Look up Pioneer sx-950.
> 
> If this is getting hooked up to a big plasma and you wanna do a full surround sound setup then just cruise around work and listen to em all. Thats all I ever did when I worked there


Uhhh could you have gotten that model number wrong on the Pioneer?
The one you mentioned is a good 30 years old and you'd be lucky to find one on ebay. 

As for the O.P., I say anything JVC is going to perform really well. 
If not, go for Yamaha or Onkyo.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya I looked up that model number and was really confused lol.

Thanks for the advice. Today at work I'm going to check some receivers and price check some things. I will probably have a small list to see what people think.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

AudiogoN audiophile classifieds, high-end audio auctions, hifi chat 

Check out some of the used B&K (I have an AVR507 & love it), Yamaha, Pioneer, JVC, etc.. that they have over there. I only use two channels of my AVR507 (it is a 7.1) and have no subwoofer. It offers EQ, Time Alignment, and many more features than necessary. You might be able to find an older 2-5channel model with all the same features in your price range. Some of the other brands are ahead of B&K with options/functions, I just like their sound, ease of use, & reliability.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are some receivers I priced through work. What would you all recommend for the money?

Yamaha rx-v365 $169
Yamaha rx-v465 $226
Yamaha rx-v565 $280
Denon avr590 $257
Denon avr1610 $231
Denon rda-397 $224
pioneer vsx-519v-k $151
pioneer vsx-819h-k $214
Onkyo tx-sr307 $194
Onkyo tx-sr507 $257


I will probably only be running 2 speakers and a sub woofer. Can I just wire the subwoofer to the center channel? I didn't see an amplified output for a woofer on any of the units at work I saw, only pre amps.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

stop the madness...buy this one and move on.....

Marantz Sr5002 Receiver 90w X 7ch Hdmi Home Theater Surround | Accessories4less


----------



## JonDeath (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm completely out of the loop with today's models, I just know Yamaha, Onkyo and JVC have been the best of the consumer units I've heard. My JVC could be put at full volume without power amp distortion.

With today's equipment, probably anything you buy will perform well even if it costs 80 bucks.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Of the list you brought up, Id go with the Pioneer vsx-819. We bought my stepdaughter one for Christmas last year and it sounds great for the buck. You should compare it with the Denon unit as those 2 are more sound quality oriented than the lower level Onkyo and Yamaha receivers. And I have had bad experiances with Onkyo's reliability over the years.

I just pulled the trigger and bought a Marantz SR-6004 and will give my opinions after its broken in. I came from a high end seperates background and will be anxious to see how this new $1250 (msrp) receiver stacks up.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

I just looked at the deal that MiniSQ brought up and that's a hard one to beat. I'm sure it would outshine the others by leaps and bounds. The (only) good thing about a bad economy is good deals on outdated products. The SR5002 has been replaced by the 5003 and now the 5004. That means you will get essentially the same receiver as the SR5004 without the latest bells & whistles that you may not be interested in anyway. Plus to top it off, Accessories4less is an authorized dealer witch is mandatory if you need to return it for warentee repairs. JUMP ON IT WHILE YOU STILL CAN! you wont regret it.


----------



## JonDeath (Dec 4, 2009)

It's unfortunate they don't just tell us what chips are in the units.
Everything is a factoring element in terms of the overall circuit obviously but know the chips in both the preamp and amplifier would certainly persuade my dollar more than the brand name. 
Tell me the chips and then I'll go by unit features of the chips I desire.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JonDeath said:


> It's unfortunate they don't just tell us what chips are in the units.
> Everything is a factoring element in terms of the overall circuit obviously but know the chips in both the preamp and amplifier would certainly persuade my dollar more than the brand name.
> Tell me the chips and then I'll go by unit features of the chips I desire.


its easy to find the chipsets...just look for the AVR you are interested in over at AVS.


----------



## JonDeath (Dec 4, 2009)

I mean in terms of being in Target, Walmart, Bestbuy etc. and just looking at the documentation they have posted on the little card in front of it. I see a unit with 2604's in the preamp and Samsung chips in the power amp all at a budget price, that's enough to get me to buy it.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I can't say anything bad about Marantz line if you care about SQ. I have a 4 year old SR7001 and it is absolutely amazing for both music and movies. It has HDMI in and does PCM, which is fine since I have a PS3. The newer ones will also take all of the audio formats.

It is a nice warm receiver that works well with my M&K speakers which are on the bright side.

I have used in the past everything from Kenwood to Onkyo to Pioneer Elite to Harmon Kardon and although the HK was the most musical the Marantz is just slightly behind it. I had a tons of problems with 3 separate HKs though and would never buy them again.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

The one issue with the SR5002 for future upgradeability is it only has HDMI switching. IT WILL NOT PROCESS SOUND FROM HDMI. This will limit you on getting the full benefit of Blu-Ray.

They also have a refurbed SR6001 from the previous year that will do audio on HDMI. It accepts PCM just like the unit I have so if you have a PS3 that converts all audio formats to PCM or any other Blu-Ray player that does this you will be fine.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

03blueSI said:


> The one issue with the SR5002 for future upgradeability is it only has HDMI switching. IT WILL NOT PROCESS SOUND FROM HDMI. This will limit you on getting the full benefit of Blu-Ray.


 maybe you could go do some research and tell us why you would want the AVR to "process" the sound?....


----------



## SirMilo (Aug 15, 2009)

SomeDonnieDude said:


> I am looking for a receiver in the $350-500, specifically one that best buy carries since I get a great discount because I am an employee.


I would recommend searching the Bay for this: ROTEL RSX-1056
There is one for auction presently, at the lower end of your price range, and it is an excellent receiver. I don't know if HDMI switching is a requirement or not... this one doesn't have HDMI.

This setup will blow other receivers in the same price range out of the water, IMO. Rotel gear also came with a 10 year warranty and the quality/reliability is pretty darned high. Sold mine when I swapped over to Theta components several years back.

If you are committed to buying from Best Buy, I would consider running with the Denon. 
Their quality was good years ago, although they may have gone downhill over the last 10 years since I owned mine.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SirMilo said:


> I would recommend searching the Bay for this: ROTEL RSX-1056
> There is one for auction presently, at the lower end of your price range, and it is an excellent receiver. I don't know if HDMI switching is a requirement or not... this one doesn't have HDMI.
> 
> This setup will blow other receivers in the same price range out of the water, IMO. Rotel gear also came with a 10 year warranty and the quality/reliability is pretty darned high. Sold mine when I swapped over to Theta components several years back.
> ...


Denon is still very good.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> maybe you could go do some research and tell us why you would want the AVR to "process" the sound?....


Well. If you want the full sound from HDMI you will need a receiver that will play the sound that comes in from HDMI. The SR5002 does nothing with it except take the signal in and pass it to the HDMI out. No devices other than receivers can process the sound from HDMI so you will be able to change sources, but you will not get the benefit of either PCM or the other advanced lossless codecs from HDMI.

If you are buying a receiver nowadays you are stupid to not get a receiver that can play the audio from HDMI.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

03blueSI said:


> Well. If you want the full sound from HDMI you will need a receiver that will play the sound that comes in from HDMI. The SR5002 does nothing with it except take the signal in and pass it to the HDMI out. No devices other than receivers can process the sound from HDMI so you will be able to change sources, but you will not get the benefit of either PCM or the other advanced lossless codecs from HDMI.
> 
> If you are buying a receiver nowadays you are stupid to not get a receiver that can play the audio from HDMI.



Keep going...i am enjoying this


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Never mind. It looks like this receiver does accept PCM from HDMI. I wouldn't hesitate in recommending this receiver to someone based on my experience with Marantz.

Also, MiniSQ, maybe instead of telling someone they are an idiot you could in fact post that it does accecpt LPCM over HDMI since I obviously missed it in the spec.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

03blueSI said:


> Never mind. It looks like this receiver does accept PCM from HDMI. I wouldn't hesitate in recommending this receiver to someone based on my experience with Marantz.
> 
> Also, MiniSQ, maybe instead of telling someone they are an idiot you could in fact post that it does accecpt LPCM over HDMI since I obviously missed it in the spec.


Had you just missed the "spec" i would have corrected you...but you weren't even close.

But i never said you were an idiot...i was just having a little fun


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Back to the OP question, If he feels the need to buy new and from Best Buy, then the Denon or Pioneer would be my choices. The Marantz SR5001 is in his range new and would be a better sounding player. The Rotel piece is a fantastic bargain on the used market, but it would limit him on future technologies with no HDMI. 

He sounds like a person coming in on the ground floor, so to speak. And we all know how this hobby gets you investing in more gear. Working at Best Buy will surely have him investing in more equipment in the future from a new HDTV to a Blue Ray player after that. Then there's the speakers, sub, etc..... Might as well look into a payroll deduction plan now!


----------



## SirMilo (Aug 15, 2009)

otis857 said:


> Back to the OP question, If he feels the need to buy new and from Best Buy, then the Denon or Pioneer would be my choices. The Marantz SR5001 is in his range new and would be a better sounding player. The Rotel piece is a fantastic bargain on the used market, but it would limit him on future technologies with no HDMI.



OP- otis makes some very good points worth consideration.


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

I'd go with the Denon AVR-590, excellent price. 3 HDMI in 1 out. I'll admit it's a bit complicated at times to setup but once done...oh soooo nice.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

The reason I want to buy it from best buy is because I am on a very tight budget. I wanted to spend $200-250 out of my pocket, which is why I listed best buy models

Is Denon a clear choice over Yamaha? Anything better than the Denon avr590 between $200-250? I don't mind buying online, so If you find something on ebay post it up!


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

I haven't looked at all the Yamaha specs but the Denons usually have a lower THD .09% or less, might want to check out the yamaha specs as well.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Whats the difference between the Denon avr-590 and avr-1610? All the specs are the same according to Denons website, except the 1610 is $30 more msrp, but is $26 cheaper my price.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Marantz Sr5600 Receiver 90w X 7ch Home Theater Surround | Accessories4less
What do you think about this one^^? is this a good value for the money, or better than the denon units I posted above?


Just how much better overall is the sr5002 when compared to the sr5600?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SomeDonnieDude said:


> Marantz Sr5600 Receiver 90w X 7ch Home Theater Surround | Accessories4less
> What do you think about this one^^? is this a good value for the money, or better than the denon units I posted above?
> 
> 
> Just how much better overall is the sr5002 when compared to the sr5600?


i don't see that the Sr5600 has any hdmi capability...which may or may not be a deal breaker for you today....but trust me when you start growing into it you will wish you had it. Its certainly not a "must have 
by any means...but it is sure convenient once you start adding sources and especially if your TV has HDMI inputs.

I own a denon...2309ic i think is the model i have, and i traded in a pretty nice marantz because i wanted HDMI....in the real world i didn't gain much.

Does that help at all? I linked you earlier to the one i think you should get...but if its a stretch and you want to get your feet wet on something for less then maybe look for an onkyo 606 i think was the model....

someone earlier said that they are ALL pretty much going to do what you want....but i understand the "process" you ned to look at them all before deciding.

When i bought my denon i bought it at 6th ave . com and they had a 35% off coupon at the time....search for 6ave avr coupon or something and see if they have anything like that going now.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

The SR5600 will probably do what you want now and sound great too. But you still need to consider that its a 3 going on 4 year old model without HDMI. Surely you see the latest mass market products at Best Buy and how fast the technology is moving. Why would you want to look at 4 year old technology when you can get good entry level equipment at only slightly more $$s ? I havent heard the Denon, but I doubt if you will hear a *significant* difference between it and the Pioneer. And I have used the Pioneer for a couple of months now, its quite impressive for a low priced receiver. If you get either one and a $200.00 Blue Ray player after that, you have a good start to a respectable Home Theater and audio system. 

But dont fall into the trap that many of us who have been around for a while have, going for the low price and regretting not spending a little more now for what you will enjoy much more in the long run.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I ended the madness and bought the marantz Sr5002 

Thank you everyone for your responses, I really appreciate it! This should be a fun and intersting change from the car audio world


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

sweet!!!! You are going to be blown away....now heres a link that you should have

DIY Speakers and Subs - AVS Forum


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great choice. What speakers are you running? Good speakers and a good sub will make the biggest improvement per buck spent from here. Enjoy!


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for that link minisq.

I don't have a designated set of speakers yet. I'm tempted to us some 5.25" set of cdt cl-51i component set I have from my last car, just to get me by for now. IIRC it's has the tw-24 tweeters and ex-450 crossovers. Also have a set of eclipse 8061 6.5" mids.

Do you guys think it would be a bad idea to try and run a subwoofer powered off of the center channel, since it is mono correct? If not I have a dayton 25w plate amp I can use for now. I have a 12" Lightning audio storm x1 (aka TC-3000) that i might use for a subwoofer once as I get my next substage togeather in my vehicle.

Any thoughts on the drivers i have at hand? Can anyone find me a link to help explain choosing the right crossovers as far as capacitors and resistors?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SomeDonnieDude said:


> Thanks for that link minisq.
> 
> I don't have a designated set of speakers yet. I'm tempted to us some 5.25" set of cdt cl-51i component set I have from my last car, just to get me by for now. IIRC it's has the tw-24 tweeters and ex-450 crossovers. Also have a set of eclipse 8061 6.5" mids.
> 
> ...


CC will not work for sub woofer...go slow and don't spend any more money just yet...read read read....and you will save money in the long run by maybe saving and spending a little more on a purchase that is right. Kind of like the 5002

Amazon.com: Loudspeaker Design Cookbook (9781882580101): Vance Dickason: Books

check ebay for this..you shold be able to find one for $5....and its a great reference to have around. Don't get to caught up on having the latest version...speakerbuilding hasn't changed all that much in the past 25 years.

Hears a couple more links...

SpeakerBuilding.com - The Loudspeaker Builder Resource
GR Research
Zaph Audio [audiojunkies]
Passive Crossovers, Capacitor and Coil Calculator
Designing Passive Crossovers


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

X2! Check Amazon for deals on Polk speakers too. I picked up a pair of Polk 2 way floor standing speakers for my stepdaughter locally from Fry's Electrics for $120.00/pair. They sounded prety damn good for $120 too. Amazon has the matching center channel for about $60.00 on sale from time to time. But the center should be the same brand and preferably the same series as the L&R mains to get smooth panning from side to side. You can usually pick up a decent brand (brand is not as critical) powered sub for $100-200. It runs mono off the sub pre-out of the receiver. You can get by with any pair of bargain brand book shelf speakers for surrounds at first too. Then you have yourself a fine sounding Home theater and Audio system for a very reasonable price.

I agree with MiniSQ that you need to do the research and you will not be disappointed in the end. Whatever you do, STAY AWAY FROM BOSE AUDIO CRAP!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

also if you check thingfling...they have had a really sweet pair of towers on there selling for $149 shipped.

each had 2 nice vifa drivers and a tweter...plus a 10" vifa sub on the side.

Welcome! |


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't want to buy anything that is pre built. I'm a diy type of person, better yet an enclosure building addict lol.

I've been browsing parts express for deals and whatnot, won't probably buy any more equipment until after Christmas. Are there any good places as far as price that I can buy resistors and capacitors? Someone told me to look at radioshack.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm a diy guy too...i build all my subs and i built my own center channel from that GR-research site i linked you to. But let me just say that theirs more to building crossovers than picking out parts and soldering them together. 

There is an art to choosing the right crossover and speaker and enclosure to make it sound right. 

Its more than going to PE and saying i like THAT woofer, and that tweeter is only 2.99 so i will take that...and this page tells me i can use these value caps and coils to build a 2-way crossover.

This is the plac to buy caps and coils:
Solen Electronique Inc.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you end up ordering one, maybe you should check out the Cambridge Audio Azur 340 receiver... I have heard good things about their products.


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Well my receiver should be here tomorrow! Well actually today lol

And thank you for the links, I will indeed read up about building crossovers. I'm really pumped about trying new enclosures outside of your standard sealed and 4th order boxes. 1/4 wave will most likely be my first trial, I've read up alot about them in the past and feel confident in designing one as simple as they seem.


----------

